# Mudd Maddness May 22



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

We are planning to ride at Mudd Maddness May 22 in Choudrant, La...

Anyone that wants to join up just let me know...


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

One note about this ride, half of the proceeds are going to help the family of a local teenage girl who has been diagnosed with cancer. We need to get as many people together for this as we can. It's for a good cause, and we get to have fun in the process. Can't get any better than that.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Damon...I guess I could have mentioned that part too lol


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

wish i would be home. seems like i miss all the good rides.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

jctgumby said:


> Thanks Damon...I guess I could have mentioned that part too lol


Yea, trying to "guilt" everyone into coming... LOL....


----------

